# keeping velvet on?



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a set of antlers froma 150 class deer that i would like to keep the velvet on if its possible. is there any way to do this?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, take them to a taxidermist. There is a product called preservz-it they can inject into the velvet that will stop it from rotting and preserve it.

Store them in a freezer until you can get them in. Velvet is very susceptible to spoiling. They need to be frozen or injected right away...otherwise the velvet will be toast.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

you can get them freezedryed.that is how we do it in my taxidermy shop. :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

The bigger question is how fid you get a 150 class deer already when season does not open till next weekend?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

North Dakota??????


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

He is from central MN, but could be?


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I heard if you store them in a freezer for about 3 months or so then rub them down good with borax, they wont rot. My buddy did this last year and he still has it on the wall.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blhunter got the answer for were it came from right. it was a good spot he showed me out there


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have heard that there is a spray that you can use. im not sure how well it would work though.


----------

